# Co Dom Leo morph?



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

what if any Leo morphs are co dom, I have a normal female leo ready for breeding, but I dont just want normals, I want something that is gonna give me the possibility of other morphs.

any suggestions?


----------



## R0NST3R (Nov 28, 2007)

Mack Snow?


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

hmm, ok, and then I breed females back to the mack father to make supers right?


----------



## R0NST3R (Nov 28, 2007)

The missus says yes, she deals with the genetics I deal with the rest lol


----------



## mark97r1 (Feb 9, 2007)

mack snow and giant are both co-dom.

Normal x mack snow = 50% normal 50% mack snow
mack snow x mack snow = 50% mack snow 25% supersnow 25% normal

So yeah breed the sibling back to the snow parent or 2 siblings together to get super snows. Same goes for the giant.

HTH
Mark


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

aint that inbreeding ..?


----------



## Babygecko (Jun 30, 2008)

Is that normal? Breeding the same family together? You could end up with a lizard with three heads! :lol2:


----------



## Cheynei (Dec 2, 2007)

Babygecko said:


> Is that normal? Breeding the same family together? You could end up with a lizard with three heads! :lol2:


Thats how ron tremper made things like raptors etc...


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

You could also breed an enigma to the normal female. 

Also to the people saying is that normal regarding inbreeding. Well if we didn't inbreed then we wouldn't have the amount of morphs we have now. They all originate from the normal.


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Diablo said:


> You could also breed an enigma to the normal female.
> 
> Also to the people saying is that normal regarding inbreeding. Well if we didn't inbreed then we wouldn't have the amount of morphs we have now. They all originate from the normal.


True, but you gotta be careful as the closely related genetics can lead to deformaties and problems. I wouldnt think breeding one or two generations together would be too bad but 3rd/4th on and you may get problems. Also closely related genetics tend to lead to weaker offspring.


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

Crownan said:


> True, but you gotta be careful as the closely related genetics can lead to deformaties and problems. I wouldnt think breeding one or two generations together would be too bad but 3rd/4th on and you may get problems. Also closely related genetics tend to lead to weaker offspring.


That why its always best to outcross around the 3rd generation to bring in new blood lines


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

my head hurts but I think I got it :lol2:
am off to on of the local rep centers to see what leos I can ask him to hold onto for me lol

didnt want to breed leos as everyone else does it, but I think I have been dregged in


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

*breeding*

You could probably get away with breeding daughter and grand-daughter back to the male but after that it does signicantly weaken the gene pool - theefore around this time it`s best to bring in another male leo. Also be careful if breeding siblings with each other as their genes are almost identical and can immediately cause problems - just keep your eye on it!


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

funky1 said:


> You could probably get away with breeding daughter and grand-daughter back to the male but after that it does signicantly weaken the gene pool - theefore around this time it`s best to bring in another male leo. Also be careful if breeding siblings with each other as their genes are almost identical and can immediately cause problems - just keep your eye on it!


Dont plan to be breeding siblings, and its a while until i will be breeding the babies back to the parents.


----------

